# FarCry 4 anyone?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone playing this? Im looking to buy this soon on PS4, having read some good reviews.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Bought it today. So far its good overall except for vehicle control which is awful


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

is It worse that the far cry 3 vehicle control?


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

Its great vehicle control isn't amazing but once you get used to it, isn't to bad


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Got it yesterday, seems to be basically same as far cry 3 but different scenery.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

I have it. Huge improvement over 2. Best looking game on Xbox one I'd say. Stories abit weak but its so much fun


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Seems to be one of those franchises where it started off well but then was too focused on money, so I didn't bother getting it


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Ive never owned a far cry since instincts predator. Online on that was class! Just cant see it beating Halo for me.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Bit further into Far Cry now. Its a very entertaining game and should be taken as such. Its not for the die hard realist however as while crafting plants to focus so you can dodge bullets is fun, its obviously not believable. My advice is its a good game worth the money.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

can be completed in 15mins...lol. The wing suit is so much fun and I love how missions can be completed in lots if different ways.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I like it. The weapon wheels are a bit of a faff though.

The Buzzers are a lot of fun, when you can find them.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Bought it yesterday from Tescos. Not had time to play it properly but graphics look brill.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Having a bit of fun


__
https://flic.kr/p/pepVP9


----------

